# OSAKA | Grand Maison Shin Umeda Tower The Club Residence | 178m | 584ft | 51 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*OSAKA | Grand Maison Shin Umeda Tower The Club Residence | 178m | 584ft | 51 fl | T/O*






Grand Maison Shin Umeda Tower The Club Residence - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





*Render:*
















OSAKA 大阪 | Grande Maison Shin Umeda Tower The Club...


OSAKA 大阪 | Grande Maison Shin Umeda Tower Project グランドメゾン新梅田 タワープロジェクト | 178m | U/C OSAKA 大阪 | Osaka City Kita-ku Oyodo-Minami 2-Chome OM Project 大阪市北区大淀南2丁目OM計画 | 178m | U/C information: height: 178m floors: 51 use: Residential start May 2018 complete: June 2022 Location: Odoyo Minami...




www.skyscrapercity.com





*March 13, 2021:*
210313_x7_700 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------

